
The Unexpected Internet of Things - cormacdriver
https://medium.com/@temboo/the-unexpected-internet-of-things-f317529d9a05#.kbqp84ih6
======
gamigami
Great to see more of meaningful programming/connectivity being put in the
hands of people who aren't necessarily computer scientists.

Also love the idea of an Internet of Cake. I mean, yes, please.

------
donohoe
My big fear with IOT is that its a wasteland of fridges and lightbulbs. IOT at
this level, and done in this way, appears to be much more interesting and
actually useful.

